# Fishing Navarre and Pensacola



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,

I will spend time in Navarre from 8/11-8/17 and like to do some fishing when I am there. Any good fishing party boat that you can recommend. I have all fishing gears for boat inshore and offshore.

Thanks,

Vic


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Check out the flats they were good to me for trout and flounder around legendary marine


----------

